# UTube video for knitting a sock on a 12" circular



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Last year I decided to knit a pair of fair isle mittens. I tried all the methods for knitting a small item in the round.... DPNS, Magic Loop, 2 circular needles and one small circular needle.

I found that knitting continually in the round on one circular needle is the easiest and most efficient method to knit a small item in the round and recently applied this to sock knitting.

The advantages to using one circular are many. Firstly, there is no manipulating of cords or needles....switching from one DPN to another or one circular to the other or yanking the cord out and back for magic loop will result in tension inevitably being at least slightly "off" as a result of changing. Using any of the other methods, you need to be mindful of "laddering". There is NO laddering to worry about when knitting on one circular needle.

Another advantage is speed. Because you are simply knitting... just as you would on a straight or any other circular needle.... there is no stopping or manipulating... you simply knit around. I can knit one sock in an evening.

I have written a pattern for knitting socks on one circular needle called Village Socks. Many, many of you have been successful with this pattern and this method. However, I have heard several knitters say that the "needles are hard to hold", they "feel strange" or they "just cannot GET it". Instead of addressing what knitters are doing incorrectly, I decided to do a video demonstrating how exceedingly simple this method is.

Honestly, I have NO idea how this could be confusing or difficult in the LEAST! I have NO IDEA what would be difficult, so a video showing how easy it is was my best bet!

If you can hold a pencil, you CAN knit a small item in the round on a small circular. It is just the same as knitting on a straight needle or ANY size circular. You should only be holding the needle with your thumb and forefinger, so the length doesn't matter.... all you need to hold a needle comfortably is about one inch of needle!

It doesn't matter how big or small your hands are.... if you have hand problems, theoretically, if you can hold a pencil, you can hold and use a 12" needle. There should be no hand cramping, no awkwardness, no "learning curve". I, myself simply picked up the needles and started knitting.

Hopefully this UTube will help demonstrate how easy this method is and how to use this tool successfully.

I apologize in advance for the video... I had to use a tripod because no one would help me.... ungrateful family! AND... now you have to listen to my voice! NY accent and all!

Here is the video demonstrating me knitting a simple sock on a 12" circular needle...........


----------



## minniemo (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks very much Amy, you are a star, as is sockit2me :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jmj8316 (Sep 16, 2013)

I'll have to try this. Thanks for the info.


----------



## rubberlegstootsie (Jul 20, 2013)

Thanks, Any.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you Amy. I love the 12 inch circs but I certainly not knit a sock in an evening ! You are amazing ! It's a great project to take in the car, in a small ziplock bag .


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Again, Thank you Amy.. What size 12" circulars did you use for these socks? They are beautiful!


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks, Amy. I have finished my first Village Socks -- was so excited that I posted pictures of them prior to blocking. I'm now on my second pair of socks, using sock yarn and a 12" circular. I have large hands (I'm a tall girl) and have had no problems knitting with them. I actually love them. I knit Continental, so they are just really compact and easy peasy for me to work with.

I enjoyed your video, watching you do faire isle, my next adventure in knitting. I know that you usually knit Continental, but am fascinated that you throw when doing fair isle and how you handle the strands. I will look at this very closely when I start stranded work.

BTW, you do not have a heavy accent normally associated with NYC; I guess it's because you are upstate. Your accent is like mine and my family's that live in Michigan. I guess Lake Erie isn't that wide across!!!!


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

P.S. Your socks are gorgeous!!!!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Amy, nice video. I certainly can't knit a sock in an evening, not even a plain one. You are definitely a great knitter, and it surprises me to know that you have only been knitting a few years, and you are also self taught.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Mercygirl76 said:


> Thanks, Amy. I have finished my first Village Socks -- was so excited that I posted pictures of them prior to blocking. I'm now on my second pair of socks, using sock yarn and a 12" circular. I have large hands (I'm a tall girl) and have had no problems knitting with them. I actually love them. I knit Continental, so they are just really compact and easy peasy for me to work with.
> 
> I enjoyed your video, watching you do faire isle, my next adventure in knitting. I know that you usually knit Continental, but am fascinated that you throw when doing fair isle and how you handle the strands. I will look at this very closely when I start stranded work.
> 
> BTW, you do not have a heavy accent normally associated with NYC; I guess it's because you are upstate. Your accent is like mine and my family's that live in Michigan. I guess Lake Erie isn't that wide across!!!!


Well, thank you for not laughing at me... My family was making fun of me!

I do my fair isle work different ways depending on my mood and what I am knitting. For this part of the sock, the colors alternated, so it was easier to just go front to back with each of the colors.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Cheryl Jaeger said:


> Again, Thank you Amy.. What size 12" circulars did you use for these socks? They are beautiful!


These are done with sport weight yarn and on a size 3US needle. Usually I knit sport weight with a size 2US needle, but because of the stranded work, I didn't want the stitches to be too tight.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> Well, thank you for not laughing at me... My family was making fun of me!
> 
> I do my fair isle work different ways depending on my mood and what I am knitting. For this part of the sock, the colors alternated, so it was easier to just go front to back with each of the colors.


Would never laugh at you! (I get enough of that from my own family...they laugh and mock my accent and how I say certain words...but then again, I tease my husband and boys about their Texas twang...I tell them I failed as a wife and mother and didn't teach them to speak proper English :lol: :lol: )

After this pair of socks, for my youngest son with huge feet, I plan on making some Christmas stockings for my two grandbabies and want to do colorwork. I will be sending out MANY help requests!!!!

One sock in one evening?!!! You have lightening needles!!! It took me over a week to do my first pair of Village Socks. This pair looks like it will take just as long!


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Amy:Thank you for sharing this information. I have so much to learn about knitting but I am always looking for methods from those so willing to share their experiences.


----------



## Betty H (Sep 25, 2012)

Thank you for the video.....your socks are amazing! Not only did the video show how to hold the needles but an easy way to do fair isle. 
I have a question..... do you have a pillow on your lap, and if so does that help when you are knitting. I find my hands get lower and lower as I knit and that creates tension in my shoulders therefore my tension tightens up on my knitting. Anyone have a fix for this?


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi Amy!!!You make a very easy to follow movie!!I'm not much of a sock knitter but I don't mind the little needles


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Betty H said:


> Thank you for the video.....your socks are amazing! Not only did the video show how to hold the needles but an easy way to do fair isle.
> I have a question..... do you have a pillow on your lap, and if so does that help when you are knitting. I find my hands get lower and lower as I knit and that creates tension in my shoulders therefore my tension tightens up on my knitting. Anyone have a fix for this?


Just a bit of information I was given about placement of your arms while knitting: Rest your elbows on a surface and it really helps with distributing the tension away from shoulders, etc. Works for me.


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

Thank you Amy...a video is worth a gazillion words !!!  :thumbup:


----------



## donna47304 (Oct 29, 2011)

Beautiful socks and nice of you to make and share the video. I'm one of those who find the 12" circular 'difficult' so I put it aside.

I'll have to get it out again and see just where the difficulty lies. I think I actually rest part of my hands on the longer needles. Don't know . . . will have to investigate further but this will be easier now that I have your demonstration to compare it to.

Now I need a video from Sockit2me showing how he achieves his fantastic tension resulting in such perfect stockinette work~

No end to the genius of the Internet!


----------



## SharonT (Apr 4, 2012)

Wow, fantastic! I too use 12" circs but it takes me so much longer to knit a pair of socks! Nice pattern.


----------



## SharonT (Apr 4, 2012)

canuckle49 said:


> Thank you Amy. I love the 12 inch circs but I certainly not knit a sock in an evening ! You are amazing ! It's a great project to take in the car, in a small ziplock bag .


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Betty H (Sep 25, 2012)

Thank you Cheryl for the info....I'll certainly try that.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Here is a link to a video of Sockit2me knitting a sock on a 12" needle using sock yarn...... Sorry... no super-dorky narration included in these! Giggle.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Last year I decided to knit a pair of fair isle mittens. I tried all the methods for knitting a small item in the round.... DPNS, Magic Loop, 2 circular needles and one small circular needle.
> 
> I found that knitting continually in the round on one circular needle is the easiest and most efficient method to knit a small item in the round and recently applied this to sock knitting.
> 
> ...


----------



## donna47304 (Oct 29, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Here is a link to a video of Sockit2me knitting a sock on a 12" needle using sock yarn...... Sorry... no super-dorky narration included in these! Giggle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

It was fun to see you knit and hear you! I'm intrigued by the short needles, but so far have resisted, as I do love magic loop and 2 at a time, and have so many UFOs and WIP that I really have to knuckle down for a while. But then......  :mrgreen: :lol: :roll:


----------



## Jenjen59 (Mar 24, 2013)

On your recommendation in tons of threads, I knit my first pair of socks ever using 12" circulars. Not sure I can or want to try any other way. Thanks for the video.


----------



## Schatzie (May 5, 2011)

And the pattern for these wonderful socks is???????? Oh, how I have looked for a good fairisle pattern. Would you share that Amy, please - you are always so helpful and generous with your knowledge. Thank you.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

It's so nice of you to take the time to make the video for KP and to share your knowledge with us.

The socks are gorgeous.


----------



## lbn (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks Amy,


----------



## gracemd (Aug 6, 2011)

Thank you Amy, and your socks look great!


----------



## bonnielart12 (Apr 26, 2012)

Amy, I don't know if you ever got gold stars in elementary school for a good project, but you deserve a thousand gold stars for this!


----------



## tootsie001 (Jan 23, 2011)

Amy and Eric, thanks for the videos. I knit continental and do fair isle combo style. Yarn held in each hand. Whatever method works and is comfortable and doesn't cause pain should be used. Just try some of the methods and see what you can be comfortable with and also productive. It is important to have a good supporting chair, proper light and supplies at arms reach. Absence of these necessities can cause frustration. A little set up is a big help in having a pleasant time knitting. Eric was that just a glimpse of your stash? Happy knitting everyone.


----------



## chubs (Nov 5, 2011)

I think the hard part would be just getting started .


----------



## tikva (Nov 30, 2011)

Thank you Amy for the video. I learned a lot from your experience and your ideas


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

Amy, the video is great but I would like to see how you cast on 60 stitches on a 12 inch circular. For the life of me I can't get the stitches together to knit on the round. I have tried it and accomplished it on a 9 inch circular but can't do it on a 12 inch. Am I doing something wrong??


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

thanks for the video. Bless your heart that you can talk and knit two colors at the same time! I also noticed that you knit with a pillow under your arm what a great idea! I will definitely try that one. thanks again.


AmyKnits said:


> Last year I decided to knit a pair of fair isle mittens. I tried all the methods for knitting a small item in the round.... DPNS, Magic Loop, 2 circular needles and one small circular needle.
> 
> I found that knitting continually in the round on one circular needle is the easiest and most efficient method to knit a small item in the round and recently applied this to sock knitting.
> 
> ...


----------



## kerrie35094 (Jul 2, 2011)

Thank you so much for taking the time to de-mystify 12" circular sock knitting. I tend to use my entire left hand to hold the needle and that habit + arthritis did not give me the desired result on 12". I have a sock finished just past the gusset and it will now go back on the 12" and I'll re-pattern my brain and see what happens. :thumbup:


----------



## Pishi (Jul 15, 2013)

I just started my first pair of socks and am using the 12" needles that Eric recommended. They are metal tipped . I think that the bent tips really help. Those trying to use bamboo will have straight tips and will find it more difficult, especially if the tips are shorter.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 25, 2011)

Thank you Amy, the socks are beautiful!


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

My dear Amy,
First it was so nice to hear your voice and watch you knit... It was almost like sitting next to each other with a cup of and share our knitting. I loved your video.
I need to buy these 12 inch... My circulars are from knit picks and are the interchangeable set. I love my set. Because I like to have at my fingertips what I just "might" need when I decide to knit.... Well, I am always knitting.... Would interchangeable work for this, do you think? Or should I just go ahead and get each circular.....
Thanks for the links to Eric's videos also. It was fun to watch him too. I knit Like he does , holding my yarn with my left.... It is easier for me. 
One again, thank you so much!
Big, big hug


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

I agree with you Amy. I do all of my socks on 12" circulars now. This video is very clear and should be helpful for anyone wanting to do 12" circulars. I commend you for wanting to help other sock knitters learn this technique. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

It was funny hearing your voice since KP is like a silent movie. It would be great if either you or Eric posted an entire video on making the 12" circular socks. How helpful that would be for scaredy sloths like me who are dreading the heels and toes.


----------



## mparsons (Apr 20, 2013)

Thnx for the video. However, thought it would be from the beginning co. I use magic loop toe-up. Have tried 9" circular due to having small foot. Total stitches for my socks on fingering wt yarn is 54. Still have trouble with needle & stitches being to far spaced out. Any suggestions?


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

What brand is the circular you are using in the video?


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

raqueth..... thank you for your comments. My entire family was making fun of me for doing this video. I think I may do more when necessary. It was fun to do AND if I help one person.... well worth the time it took. Unfortunately, the interchangeables won't work for this technique. You need to purchase a fixed circular for this method.

Yarn Happy... in the video I am using a Chiaogoo 12" circular... my favorite. I buy them from Handsome Fibers. They have great customer service, free and FAST shipping and great prices. The fixed 12" circulars are around $8.00 each.... no shipping charges.

I don't recommend using bamboo needles because there is not enough cord for the stitches to properly glide. Typically the cord to needle ratio is equal (6" cord and 6" of needle) so bamboo needles don't work well for this technique.

The pillow was simply to give a dark background to show the knitting. NO, I don't knit with a pillow under my hands, but you could if you wanted to!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

mparsons said:


> Thnx for the video. However, thought it would be from the beginning co. I use magic loop toe-up. Have tried 9" circular due to having small foot. Total stitches for my socks on fingering wt yarn is 54. Still have trouble with needle & stitches being to far spaced out. Any suggestions?


I am using a 12" needle with a cast on of 60 stitches in this video. The video Eric showed is also 60 stitches on a 12" needle.

If you are casting on 54 stitches onto a 9" needle, you should have no problems..... you are using a full 3" shorter needle to knit 6 less stitches. A very loose, stretchy cast on is recommended for sock knitting.... long tail, german long tail, etc. If you are having trouble stretching 54 stitches across a 9" needle, you are casting on WAY too tightly! You risk not being able to fit the sock over your heel and foot.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Some written hints and tips for using the smaller circulars are here....

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-187254-1.html

My pattern for a VERY beginner pattern for knitting socks using a 12" circular and worsted weight yarn is here.....

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-173154-1.html

Eric's pattern for knitting socks on a 12" circular using sock/fingering weight yarn is here....

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-188670-1.html


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

SQM said:


> It was funny hearing your voice since KP is like a silent movie. It would be great if either you or Eric posted an entire video on making the 12" circular socks. How helpful that would be for scaredy sloths like me who are dreading the heels and toes.


Nice try, missy.  I saw your posting yesterday asking to make a sock into a tube sock. I am simply not going to let you get away with that. There is nothing wrong with a tube sock, but if you are doing that because you are afraid of the heel.... well, that won't fly with me! Giggle.

You will get a needle and cast on with worsted weight and follow my pattern for Village Socks. There is nothing to be afraid of.... it is very simple... honestly. ONCE you turn your first heel, it "clicks" and you are off!

The great thing about learning using worsted weight yarn is that it is VERY QUICK... if you have to frog, there wasn't a lot of time and effort involved.... so you don't feel as crushed as you would taking out all those teeny tiny stitches.

Your assignment is to work the heel with worsted weight and a larger needle. I promise you can do it. I will hold your hand.... I promise!

If a ditzy blonde can do it... so can a sloth! :thumbup:


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> raqueth..... thank you for your comments. My entire family was making fun of me for doing this video. I think I may do more when necessary. It was fun to do AND if I help one person.... well worth the time it took. Unfortunately, the interchangeables won't work for this technique. You need to purchase a fixed circular for this method.
> 
> Yarn Happy... in the video I am using a Chiaogoo 12" circular... my favorite. I buy them from Handsome Fibers. They have great customer service, free and FAST shipping and great prices. The fixed 12" circulars are around $8.00 each.... no shipping charges.
> 
> ...


Thanks girlfriend, I ordered two.... Now.... Can't wait for them to arrive! Big hug
Ps, if I would have made a video, my family would not just make fun and laugh, they would be rolling on the floor, holding their tummies, and I wouldn't hear the end of it.... :lol: Till maybe when I showed all the responses people had like on your post!! Show them! We ARE grateful! 
 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lacie (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks for your informative lesson. I am thinking of trying to knit socks and you have inspired me!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

You must be a very fast knitter to do those in one evening. Incredible :-D


----------



## mamagill (May 5, 2013)

Arthritis pain occurs in many places; hands, arms and shoulders and has to do with holding the yarn and needles in ways that cause stress on the neck as well as back. Low vision also comes in to play. I'm really glad you have not experienced this. It is awful.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

There is a series of videos available which show ALL the components of sock knitting... done by an actual "professional". Giggle.

I highly recommend watching the series of 8 videos by Pat Springer using a 9" needle. You can use a 9" or 12" for knitting socks. I prefer the 12" because it is a bit easier for me AND it will accommodate the additional gusset stitches easier.

For those who would enjoy watching the ENTIRE process, I would recommend this video series, it is very well done and includes ALL the components of sock knitting.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

mamagill said:


> Arthritis pain occurs in many places; hands, arms and shoulders and has to do with holding the yarn and needles in ways that cause stress on the neck as well as back. Low vision also comes in to play. I'm really glad you have not experienced this. It is awful.


I don't have arthritis, but I did break my neck in two places about three years ago. I am fine and can do most things, but I cannot hold my arms above my head..... no lifting things up on a shelf, etc. I understand arthritis is painful. I am told that I will likely end up with arthritis in my neck AND I am well aware that I will likely have to have more surgery on my neck in 10 years or so.

I have a metal bar in my spine, two plastic replacement discs and a metal plate and four screws in my neck to hold everything in place.... it is not arthritis, but I broke my neck in two places and simply cannot knit as many people do comfortably.

I have had to make accommodations when knitting as well. One of our KP friends recommended using a music stand to hold my patterns and charts to eliminate the strain on my neck. I am no longer able to look at my work when I knit.... I am only able to look down for a second or two and then back up again.... this makes it difficult, but I have learned to compensate.

I have worn glasses since I was 3 years old and bifocals since I was 34. I have an Ott light which helps a lot, but I also have a magnifying light that I use when working with smaller needles and fingering weight or lace weight yarn. When there is a will, there is a way!!!!!

This is why I wanted to show the video..... holding the needles loosely makes knitting more comfortable and allows the stitches to glide across the needles... whether or not you have arthritis or a broken neck or bad back... knitting should be as pleasant as possible.


----------



## kniturassoff (Jul 20, 2011)

Wow Amy. you are such a trooper to keep knitting after that and never mention it until now. I can only knit an hour at a time because I get muscle spams in my neck -shoulder from a car accident, so I appreciate your video!!!! Reminders to hold the needles loosely and save some motions by using your method....I think I'll try it. A family friend who is 15 years old has been begging me to knit her socks. Hate to give up my bamboos though. I love how they don't clink and are never cold. Thanks for being an inspiration once again&#128516;


----------



## catlover1960 (May 18, 2012)

Great video Amy. I also love the socks you are knitting. Have not tried fair isle on socks yet.


----------



## nancyo44 (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi Amy! Love your video. You and Eric are the best. I am bookmarking these for future reference. My Handsome Fibers order just arrived this morning. I got two 12 inch needles, size 1 & 6 and a skein of Kroy sock yarn. You are right about their service. I will definitely be ordering from them again. As soon a I finish some of my UFOs, I am going to start with your Village Socks and move on from there. BTW, you do not have a NY accent.


----------



## rovingspinningyarn (Mar 24, 2013)

Thank You. Amy. You have a beautiful, "My dear". :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I already started on Eric's pattern so this Missy Sloth will have to conquer the heel and toe with the small needles. I will give it a good try. The worst that can happen is my tossing the project. Not such a big deal. I see on KP you can knit but not hide.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> raqueth..... thank you for your comments. My entire family was making fun of me for doing this video. I think I may do more when necessary. It was fun to do AND if I help one person.... well worth the time it took. Unfortunately, the interchangeables won't work for this technique. You need to purchase a fixed circular for this method.
> 
> Yarn Happy... in the video I am using a Chiaogoo 12" circular... my favorite. I buy them from Handsome Fibers. They have great customer service, free and FAST shipping and great prices. The fixed 12" circulars are around $8.00 each.... no shipping charges.
> 
> ...


Amy: you mention the Chiaogoo 12" circulars are your choice. Are these the red stainless needles?


----------



## mamagill (May 5, 2013)

I was amazed when I read about all the things you had to contend with. As a result, I'm going back to the videos.
I shall take up some of the things you did to help you. Thanks for taking the time and effort to respond. You are quite an amazing person. Thanks again


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Cheryl Jaeger said:


> Amy: you mention the Chiaogoo 12" circulars are your choice. Are these the red stainless needles?


Yes. I love them... I am using the interchangeables to knit a top down sweater right now!


----------



## SGale (Dec 30, 2011)

Thank you for taking time to do the video. I've been using the magic loop for socks but this does look easier. Well worth trying!


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

Nice demonstration Amy and so good to hear your voice!


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

Amy, you made the knitting look so effortless. You used a metal needle, size 3US, but was it a straight circular attached to the cord or an elbow circular? 

I'm wondering if the elbow helps with the shorter length circulars. Comments KP gang. I don't make sox but do have 16" elbow circulars though I don't use them often.


----------



## chubs (Nov 5, 2011)

what is elbow circular?


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

chubs said:


> what is elbow circular?


The tips or needle part of the circular has a bend in it like an elbow. Whereas most circulars, the needle part is straight.


----------



## MartiG (Jan 21, 2012)

Really good video. I especially needed to see how to hold yarn for two color work and this really helped. The use of 12" needle looks fairly simple. Thanks for taking the time to do this. ps...didn't hear a NY accent. Lovely voice and it sounds from your "a's that you were originally from somewhere else. ?? I could be wrong  I'm from NJ and I hear we have accents so I would never snipe at another's accent....lol.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you Amy for taking the time to make a video for us..Love your socks..


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

Maybe you can make a video about how you knit the whole sock ?... A demonstration.... 
It was nice to put a voice to the well-known face!
Thank you!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Becca said:


> Amy, you made the knitting look so effortless. You used a metal needle, size 3US, but was it a straight circular attached to the cord or an elbow circular?
> 
> I'm wondering if the elbow helps with the shorter length circulars. Comments KP gang. I don't make sox but do have 16" elbow circulars though I don't use them often.


This particular needle does have a bend or elbow in it... I have other needles that do not have the bend (Addi small circs.) and I find no difference using either type. I prefer the ChiaoGoo for the sharp points which makes it easier to knit with finer, sock yarns.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

annacovasa said:


> Maybe you can make a video about how you knit the whole sock ?... A demonstration....
> It was nice to put a voice to the well-known face!
> Thank you!


On page 4 of this thread I posted a link to Pat Springers series of videos for knitting socks on a small circular... An actual professional! Lol


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> On page 4 of this thread I posted a link to Pat Springers series of videos for knitting socks on a small circular... An actual professional! Lol


Oh, thank you Amy!


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

I only watched a little, to hear your "accent"... Amy, not only are you beautiful and talented, but you made an excellent video! How can you knit so fast??? That would take me 2 weeks to do, lol!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Thank you, Amy for the video. It was so nice to hear your voice. You are so considerate to reach out in cyberspace to educate others on knitting socks on the 12" circular needle. I am on my third pair of socks using the 12" circular thanks to you and Eric and have had no problems. Tell me, do you prefer a particular size for fingering weight yarn or just go by the instructions or gauge?


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

Thank you so much Amy, for the video. I think my needles and I must have a wrestling contest when I do socks. They actually stand up by themselves, they are so tight. I will definitely try your way. Have the needles and yarn and pattern. Just have to finish up a few wip's. I think I also strangle the yarn.
Loose and easy, that will be my knitting motto from now on.
Thanks again for a great video. Now, ask you family how much fan mail they get!!!


----------



## pendergrass (Apr 26, 2012)

Thank You!


----------



## rovingspinningyarn (Mar 24, 2013)

yarnyarnroving said:


> Thank You. Amy. You have a beautiful voice, "My dear". :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


 Forgot to wright voice down. Sorry, Amy.


----------



## JulesKnit (Dec 30, 2012)

I have been wondering when you were going to do some videos but hadn't even thought about getting to hear your voice! Amy it's a good video and your voice is very well suited to doing a video...I thoroughly enjoyed both. Thank yu so much Amy for all you do for everyone! I have watched Pat Springer's video sock tutorial and have the yarn ready. I have also made your Village sock pattern and it is indeed very easy to follow and comes out wonderful. I still haven't gotten around to sockit2me's pattern but have the yarn and needles at least. Regarding your family teasing you...I suppose that there job so they don't end up having to invest in a 10 gallon hat! LOL!


----------



## rlmayknit (Mar 14, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Last year I decided to knit a pair of fair isle mittens. I tried all the methods for knitting a small item in the round.... DPNS, Magic Loop, 2 circular needles and one small circular needle.
> 
> I found that knitting continually in the round on one circular needle is the easiest and most efficient method to knit a small item in the round and recently applied this to sock knitting.
> 
> ...


----------



## cindybar (Mar 8, 2011)

chickkie said:


> Amy, nice video. I certainly can't knit a sock in an evening, not even a plain one. You are definitely a great knitter, and it surprises me to know that you have only been knitting a few years, and you are also self taught.


My evening would have to be a 12 hour evening to make a sock in an evening. :lol:


----------



## Tammy (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi Amy I love your socks. I want to try your pattern I think I can do it. I allways have trouble with the gusset. I need to pick me up a 12 in circular so I'm thinking of starting out with a size 2 ?? and making sure I have sock yarn. My dad buys all my yarn for me and none of it will work for socks I don't think. Thank you for all you do your socks are just lovely.


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

Amy, is there any way you can show or describe how you hold the yarn continental style? Do you have your finger close to the tip of the needle like Eric? I can't seem to get it right.
My pointer finger sticks up like a flagpole or the yarn slides
right off. Makes it hard to do the purl on the ribbing that way. Checked youtube and seems like most hold their finger the way I do.. I want to hold mine like Eric but can't see how he holds the yarn in his hand. His pictures were very narrow and didn't show much of his hands.


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

Debiknit said:


> Amy, is there any way you can show or describe how you hold the yarn continental style? Do you have your finger close to the tip of the needle like Eric? I can't seem to get it right.
> My pointer finger sticks up like a flagpole or the yarn slides
> right off. Makes it hard to do the purl on the ribbing that way. Checked youtube and seems like most hold their finger the way I do.. I want to hold mine like Eric but can't see how he holds the yarn in his hand. His pictures were very narrow and didn't show much of his hands.


Maybe this video will be a little better.......

Check out this video on YouTube:


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

Trying to post a closer video....


----------



## JulesKnit (Dec 30, 2012)

I would also like to see a closer video. I watched your video two or three times and am anxious to get a closer look. the efficiency of movement as you knit is certainly more impressive than when I knit!


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

Better YouTube video here:


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

Thank you so much Eric. How do you hold the yarn in your left hand? I have slippery hands and am having a hard time keeping the yarn from falling off my fingertip. Regular continental knitting,say for a sweater, I have no problem with. Although my finger still tends to stick up, instead of along the needle.
Any tips will hopefully help. Much better videos, thank you. When you do your ribbing, do you purl thru the back of the loop or bring the yarn forward and purl thru the front? That is where I am have my problems, and holding the yarn.


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

Debiknit: I purl the usual way, not through the back. The yarn is always carried just below my fingernail on my left forefinger and a slight rise in the finger acts as a "shuttle" action that allows the yarn to go in back for a knit stitch, or in front of the needle for a purl stitch. Ribbing and seed stitch are just as quick for me as plain knitting. The left hand needle also rests on my left forefinger, just below the yarn....so everything is close to the tips. I hope this helps.


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

Your knitting is so efficient Eric. It is no wonder you are able to get so much accomplished. Thanks for the videos!


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks Eric,I try to do that and the yarn just slips off my finger. How do you tension the yarn in your left hand. I usually have it under my little finger, over ring finger,under middle and over pointer finger. for regular projects this works fine. For tiny circulars the yarn is all over the place.
I also use my middle finger to help with the stitches. The only way I can keep the yarn on is to hold the pointer straight out. I also have trigger finger in ring finger so don't have a lot of grip in that one or the little one. For regular projects I knit similar to you. With pointer straight out or slightly bent.


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

Debiknit said:


> Thanks Eric,I try to do that and the yarn just slips off my finger. How do you tension the yarn in your left hand. I usually have it under my little finger, over ring finger,under middle and over pointer finger. for regular projects this works fine. For tiny circulars the yarn is all over the place.
> I also use my middle finger to help with the stitches. The only way I can keep the yarn on is to hold the pointer straight out. I also have trigger finger in ring finger so don't have a lot of grip in that one or the little one. For regular projects I knit similar to you. With pointer straight out or slightly bent.


The yarn goes over my little finger, then under the two middle fingers, then over the tip of the index finger. The two middle fingers seem to create the grip or tension on the yarn and it is fairly snug on my index finger. I am working against the tip of that finger, not up in the air. Try to curl your index finger inward....this keeps the yarn taut with no length of yarn between needle and finger.


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

Okay, I think I have it on the knitting part. Still awkward on the purling. Will work on it and practice. It is a new position to holding my hand and will take time. Thanks so much for all your patience and help. I have been watching the videos and trying to follow. Again thank you very much.


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks for the pep talk and "just do it" attitude Amy. I had talked myself into trying a small needle, then talked myself out of it. lol 

I use magic loop and do get tired of fishing the line through, I think it would be more fun to just knit, knit, knit. Although I'm not in any rush to get a project done.

I'm hoping this will help my wrists and fingers since I too, as others have mentioned, tend to hold the whole needle tight.

Thanks for the recommendation for Handsome Fibers too. Their prices are great, although I'm paying $1.93 for shipping must one item.


----------



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> These are done with sport weight yarn and on a size 3US needle. Usually I knit sport weight with a size 2US needle, but because of the stranded work, I didn't want the stitches to be too tight.


Can you tell me where you bought your needles'


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

rtk1219 said:


> Can you tell me where you bought your needles'


I have been using the ChiaoGoo 9-12" circulars. Very affordable from a great company... Handsome Fibers.

Enjoy the rest of your weekend!


----------



## windowwonde28941 (Mar 9, 2011)

Thank you .


----------



## tammyinwv (Nov 29, 2011)

AMY, where is the pattern for that sock? It is beautiful. Loved the video
Tammy


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

Thank you so much. I purchased 12" circulars awhile back for socks and fingerless gloves. Your video and suggestions will certainly start me off on the right path :thumbup:


----------



## Kathryn J. Fay (Nov 11, 2014)

Good morning can anyone HELP me with my sock toe up I have a hard time doing the heel and turning the heel thank you Kate Fay


----------



## Kathryn J. Fay (Nov 11, 2014)

SharonT said:


> Wow, fantastic! I too use 12" circs but it takes me so much longer to knit a pair of socks! Nice pattern.


----------



## Kathryn J. Fay (Nov 11, 2014)

SharonT said:


> Wow, fantastic! I too use 12" circs but it takes me so much longer to knit a pair of socks! Nice pattern.


----------



## Kathryn J. Fay (Nov 11, 2014)

Where can I get the pattern I am having a hard time with the heel can you help me


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Kathryn J. Fay said:


> Good morning can anyone HELP me with my sock toe up I have a hard time doing the heel and turning the heel thank you Kate Fay


Hello, Kathryn J. Fay. Welcome to KP. You really need to take your email address off your last post. This is a very public forum--over 100,000 members and even more readers. You don't want your personal info out there like that. There is a private message (PM) feature on the forum that you can use for personal messages. You need to hit the edit button below your post and delete it. You need to do this within an hour after posting or the edit button disappears. If it is over an hour, contact admin and ask them to delete it for you.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

As far as the sock pattern goes, I have yet to knit a sock myself, so I can't really be of much help to you there, except that here is a link to what is supposed to be a very easy sock pattern using 12" circulars: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-173294-1.html (Amyknits is no longer on the forum to help people, but there are plenty of others who have done her socks who would be more than willing to help if you run into a problem/question.)

And here is another good thread with more info on knitting socks: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-205228-1.html

If you have a specific question about any of these threads, though, it would probably be better NOT to ask the question on these threads, as you did on this one, because they (same as this one) are very old threads and most people who could help you are likely not following them anymore and will NOT SEE your question. INSTEAD, it would be much better to read through the threads I mentioned and if you still have a question, START A NEW thread yourself with your question as the topic title. You do this by going up to the top of the page where it says Knitting Paradise-Knitting and Crochet Forum. Under that you will see, blue line buttons you can click (Home, Knitting Newsletter, Search, User List, etc.) On the third line down, far left, you will see "Create New Topic." Click on this, and it will be self-explanatory what to do when the window comes up. Hope this helps, and good luck trying socks!  I still haven't gotten the nerve to try yet.


----------

